# Pesty Little Siblings...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought I would share Gracie being a pesty little sister to Maggie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How cute! It's a good thing that Maggie must like her! Ha!

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute! I love these pics!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I think Maggie is tolerating her...liking her...doubtful. hahahahaha


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahaha! Actually, Maggie looks pretty happy too. Love that first shot with the little tongue action!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What cute girls you have! 
I love the first picture with the tongues..lol :biggrin1:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ha! You can about read the GSD's mind! 
I know if our poodle was still alive, he would be SO irritated with Miley.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what cute pictures! I love the expression on Maggie's face in the first photo.Funny! ound: 

Hey--I think we have the same chairs!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Julie said:


> Hey--I think we have the same chairs!


Dog scratches and all? Those are priceless you know!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I love the pictures. They are so cute together.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The pictures are so cute!! I think Maggie is saying, "Gracie, I don't see you!!!" ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It still amazes me that Havs can get away with stuff like this with BIG dogs! I love to see pictures, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww,

Your girls looks so adorable together.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*fun together*

when I was a little girl, I had a beautiful GSD named Duchess who looked very much like your dog.

What do the GSDs really think of this little fluff ball?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Adorable - looks like Gracie is dying for a kiss!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Adorable - looks like Gracie is dying for a kiss!


Ha ha! It does!

Karla, did Gracie get up on the chair with Maggie all by herself or was she helped up? Does Maggie let her stay up there to lay with her?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

They seem to all like posing for the camera. You know the GS is thinking "As soon as she's gone, you're lunch"... lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are cute! The dogs on the couch with a dog bed going unused on the floor is exactly how things work at my house too!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, what do the GSD's think of her? 
Maggie - tolerates her because she knows she has to. I watch them like a hawk when Maggie is in the house. I'm still quite over-protective of Gracie. 
Yes, Gracie jumped up there on her own! LOL. It was pretty funny. Maggie really isn't into other dogs, she is a people person, so she has zero interest in playing with Gracie. Maggie has had 2 litters of puppies though, so she knows how to be gentle with her. 
Jonah, I haven't let him play with her...they sniff through the window. He is 80 pounds and would probably run her over! He played with the GSD puppies, but not until they were about 11 pounds...I'm sure he would be fine with her, but the way she runs like a wild bunny, I am not ready to let her out with him...I would be afraid he might accidentally hurt her. 
Again, I'm a bit over-protective....lol


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> Okay, what do the GSD's think of her?
> Maggie - tolerates her because she knows she has to. I watch them like a hawk when Maggie is in the house. I'm still quite over-protective of Gracie.
> Yes, Gracie jumped up there on her own! LOL. It was pretty funny. Maggie really isn't into other dogs, she is a people person, so she has zero interest in playing with Gracie. Maggie has had 2 litters of puppies though, so she knows how to be gentle with her.
> Jonah, I haven't let him play with her...they sniff through the window. He is 80 pounds and would probably run her over! He played with the GSD puppies, but not until they were about 11 pounds...I'm sure he would be fine with her, but the way she runs like a wild bunny, I am not ready to let her out with him...I would be afraid he might accidentally hurt her.
> Again, I'm a bit over-protective....lol


I don't let Lilly be with our big dogs because of how she runs. They truely think she is a large rabbit. ound: It scared me to death the first time I let them all three be together and then Lilly started to RLH. Well the other two gave chase and the kids and I were right behind them all. Now it is only thru the fence.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, and GSD's have a HIGH prey drive...so....I am very careful! They are okay with my daughter's yorkie, but he doesn't resemble a bunny! LOL
What kind of dogs do you have Katrina?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was wondering serious about big dogs and little dogs running about. I am really glad you watch your pup very closely. I would think certain dogs would be aggressive with little dogs thinking they are prey. 

Even though we live in an established neighborhood, we would also not let our new pup run free due to a probable hawk flying down and scooping up the pup, what a thought!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maggie loves her big sister! That is so cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think that is a smart move to really monitor interactions. I recently had my whippet nephew down. He is a very very submissive dog so I felt completely comfortable with him. Dasher who is bottom of the family here just has to run after a throw toy and TJ gets on the couch and away from the crazy monsters. But I took them outside and Dash likes to run thru the backyard to chase any squirrel or chipmunk that might be at the edge of the property and TJ's prey drive kicked in like crazy and he kind of bull dozed Dash. Dash jumped up and thought TJ was playing but then TJ ran into the house scared again. I realized right there instincts can very well kick in on those type of dogs, afterwards I just let Dash out first to chase and when he stopped his run, TJ was totally fine and Dash just followed behind him peeing over him again


----------

